# Nosedive



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone here that has Netflix? Check out Black Mirror S3E1: Nosedive... all about ratings!

The whole series is basically about technology making our lives run amuck.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Anyone here that has Netflix? Check out Black Mirror S3E1: Nosedive... all about ratings!
> 
> The whole series is basically about technology making our lives run amuck.


http://www.businessinsider.com/china-social-credit-system-punishments-and-rewards-explained-2018-4


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd have to take the U schlep truker girls position. She seemed the happiest. Everyone else was fake as a 3 dollar bill. Good watch. Thanks Suze


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

seems like the only sane people were the under 4 star rated people


----------

